# Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???



## dr.zeto (10. August 2009)

Hi "Folks",

ich wollte gerne mal "abklopfen" ob jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Küstenangeln um Ebeltoft hat.

Da es bei mir Tradition ist, wollte ich auch gerne mal mit einem Angelkutter rausfahren. Kann mir hier vielleicht jemand einen Kontakt / eine Empfehlung geben bzgl. Kutter/Kapitän?

Wo geht man in/um Ebeltoft denn am Besten in der Zeit von Ende August bis Anfang September angeln?

Würde mich freuenwenn mir jemand zeitnah antworten würde. Ich fahre Ende nächster Woche schon dorthin und habe nicht viel Dänemark Erfahrung.

Kann ich mit meinen Karpfenruten und/oder Feederruten auch auf Plattfisch angeln? Welches Tackel würdet Ihr mitnehmen, auch bzgl. Kutter und/oder Mefo-Küsten-Angelei?

Hat jemand mal die neuen Wasabi-Köder in der Ostsee getestet?

Gruß

Euer Dr. Zeto
:vik:


----------



## Sassone (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Hallo, 
ich war im Mai dieses Jahres in der Nähe zum Hechtangeln... und dann auch drei Mal an der Küste, südlich von Arhus... das ist ja nicht ganz so weit von Ebeltoft
Beim Blinkern gingen da jede Menge Hornhechte an den Haken, was nätürlich im September eher nicht mehr laufen dürfte. Ansonsten soll es dort auch ganz gut auf Meerforelle sein...
Nach Kutterausfahrten hab ich mich erkundigt, jedoch ohne Resultate.....

Hoffe ich konnte wenigstens etwas weiterhelfen...

Sassone


----------



## Wendeg48 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Hallo Dr.Zeto
Küstenangeln direkt in Ebeltoft ist nicht so prall,aber es sind einige gute Stellen im näheren umkreis.1. Helgenes am Leuchtturm 2. Die Mole neben der Fähre nach Seeland östlich von Ebeltoft(angeln unter den Windmühlen)In der Bucht von Strands auf der Auffahrt auf die Halbinsel Helgenes kannst du ein Motorboot mieten.Deine Karpfenangel reicht für Platte aus nur hast du das Riesiko das auch mal ein Dorsch oder ähnliches dran ist.und dann???
Info und Köder und den Angelschein bekommst du in Ebeltoft am Hafen.
Gruß Wendeg48


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Den Dorsch bekommste mit deiner Karpfenrute locker raus, ich hätter eher bedenken wegen dem Wurfgewicht, je nach Strömung braucht man doch schon mal über 100g Blei!


----------



## Dummfisch (13. August 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Hallo,

tippe Sletterhage, Elsegarde, Boeslum, Draby, Kobberhage in die Suche ein, da findest du alles, was du wisseln willst.
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Powerdonald (8. September 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Dr. Zeto, standest du letzte Woche an der Mole in Ebeltoft mit Frau, Kind und Hund?
#h


----------



## dr.zeto (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Ja, richtig. War ich so auffällig?
Wer warst Du von den ganzen Leuten auf der Mole?

Sehr erfolgreich war ich ja nun nicht gerade während meiner zwei Wochenurlaub in Ebeltoft.

Außer ein paar Petermännchen und einem kleineren Hornhecht war für mich dort nichts zu holen.

Insgesamt waren die Fänge dort wohl recht bescheiden.
Jedenfalls habe ich bei den wenigsten Anglern dort was im Eimer gesehen.

Aber, es hat mir dort sehr gut gefallen. Vielleicht hätte ich öfters mal den Standort wechseln sollen. Jedenfalls hatte ich für mich beschlossen, vielleicht auch aus Faulheit, meinen Standort nicht zu wechseln. Dafür wurde ich mit einem leeren Kochtopf bestraft... hihi.

Naja, jedenfalls hat es mir dort oben in Ebeltoft gut gefallen und meine Family und ich haben beschlossen wieder zu kommen - dieses Mal aber mit meinem eigenen Boot. Vielleicht kann ich dann mehr "ausrichten".

Danke noch mal für alle euren Tips.

Einen ausführlichen Bericht werde ich noch nachreichen.
Versprochen.

Bis bald. 

Dr.Zeto


----------



## HD4ever (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

als ich das letzte mal da war konnte ich beim Blinkern auch nur mal eine kleine Mefo erwischen ...
viel ging da wirklich nicht 
k.A. ob die dänen da alles überfischen - aber wenn ich da an den kleinen Belt z.B. denke gibts da ja auch (meist) nicht viel zu holen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Powerdonald (9. September 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Hallo Dr. Zeto,

ich war mit meiner "besseren Hälfte" da, habe erst zwischen dem 2. und 3.  Windrad und beim 2. Mal zwischen 3. und 4 Windrad geangelt.

Wir hatten uns kurz über den Typ mit den Wattwürmern unterhalten.....

Insgesamt kam ich auf 3 Schollen, allerdings nichts was man mit nach Hause nehmen konnte....

Na dämmerts ??? |bigeyes


----------



## dr.zeto (10. September 2009)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Ja na klar. Cool. Die Welt ist sowas von klein.
Die Schollen waren dann wohl von der Kategorie "Untertasse"...
10 cm Spannweite oder so...


----------



## ricky9187 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

hallo freunde
bald ist es soweit 4 wochen noch dann gehts los ebeltoft wir kommen.
an alle die dort schon die angelladen besucht haben.
ich wohne 700km von der ostsee wegdaher kennt sich hier auch niemand damit aus auch beim händler.
da ist die frage ob es nicht schlecht wäre das tackle fürs plattfischen in dänemark zu kaufen.
wie warren die preise denn so.
lohnt es sich zu warten.
auch in sachen montage und u.s.w.
vielen dank im voraus 
finde die webseite von steffen fritid nicht.
(angelhändler ebeltoft)


----------



## Pippa (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*



ricky9187 schrieb:


> hallo freunde
> bald ist es soweit 4 wochen noch dann gehts los ebeltoft wir kommen.
> an alle die dort schon die angelladen besucht haben.
> ich wohne 700km von der ostsee wegdaher kennt sich hier auch niemand damit aus auch beim händler.
> ...



War vor 'nem Monat da. Steffens Laden war die ganze Zeit über geschlossen. Und ich meine auch, hier und da Spinnweben gesehen zu haben. Wenn du direkt gegenüber in die kleine Straße gehst, kommst du zum anderen Angelladen. Die Preise für's Zubehör (auch fertige Montagen für die Faulen ) und für MeFo-Köder sind "normal" bis günstig.

Der Laden hat täglich geöffnet, man spricht deutsch und wird mit Tipps versorgt #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Moin Moin ricky

Kommt ihr die A7 noch oben gefahren ?
dann Kaltenkirchen kurz raus zu Moritz.
http://www.moritz-nord.de/kontakt-anfahrt/

mfg nobbi


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

gucke da in der nächsten Woche mal nach dem rechten in Ebeltoft - bin da gegenüber von Aarhus auf der Ecke .
werd wohl mal nen paar Wattis baden und mal gucken ob paar Hornis sich da tummeln #h


----------



## ricky9187 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Danke für die Infos


----------



## HD4ever (26. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Solltest du dein tackle vorher kaufen .... denk an das Bleiverbot in DK! Habe da schon von drakonischen Strafen gehört bei Mißachtung .... solltest sonst Quittung für in D gekauftes tackte unbedingt aufheben und dabei haben !


----------



## ricky9187 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

oha gut zu wissen danke.
dann nimm ich stein


----------



## Brandungsfischer (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*



> hallo freunde
> bald ist es soweit 4 wochen noch dann gehts los ebeltoft wir kommen.



wann genau seit ihr dort, und wo wohnt ihr ?

wir sind auch mit einer Gruppe von 8 Leuten oben.

Der Laden von Steffen ist auch nicht mehr was er mal war, ich komme dort oben schon seit 20 Jahren ....
und die Wattis sind auch viel zu teuer


----------



## Mal-Ta-Freak (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

Letztes Jahr gab es noch Wattwürmer "von Privat" kurz vor Sletterhage auf der rechten Seite und in Ronde links neben der Fischräucherei/Fischladen


----------



## Pippa (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*



Mal-Ta-Freak schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr gab es noch Wattwürmer "von Privat" kurz vor Sletterhage auf der rechten Seite



Dieses Jahr auch |wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

grad zurück.... denke schon das es ein Paradies für Küstenangler ist !
nur sollte man natürlich nicht erwarten das einem überall die Fische von allein in Eimer springen.
Mit ner Seekarte kann man sich gut ein paar sports vorstellen wo was gehen könnte, der dealer in Ebeltoft ist nett und immer für ein paar gute tips zu haben !
vor Sletterhage standen die Platten zahlreich und beißwillig - man muß nur schweres Gerät dabei haben, die Strömung ist da nicht ohne. Jeden Tag Schweinswale inkl. 
Bei uns im Hafen von Skodshoved mit Spinnrute gut Wittlinge und Hornis erwischt.
Diverse gute Buchten sollten garantiert mit Wathose für einige Meerforellen gut sein ( Knebel Vig, Egens Vig .... )
Im Norden bei Bonnerup haben die wohl extra einen lange Mole mit extra Angelplätzen gebaut ... wurde uns wärmstens für Platte empfohlen, war uns aber zu weit von unserem Ferienhaus.
Kleines Boot ist sicher top - aber denke auch vom Ufer kann man überall was erwischen !


----------



## ricky9187 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

vielen dank.
aber was nimmt ihr dann anstatt von krallenblei


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

hatte auch Kralle versucht ... aber die hingen dann gleich richtig und konnte ich kaum gelöst bekommen .... wegen Steine ?!
dann normal mit 180-200g Bleie .... irgendwann blieben die liegen nachdem die ewig weit gerollt sind :m
waren aber auch einige die versuchten das mit normalen Grund- oder Spinnruten ... das wurde nix |uhoh:


----------



## ricky9187 (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

und als bleiersatz


----------



## ricky9187 (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

wir sind in handtrupp strand
56.226811, 10.619753

das sind die koordinaten von der stelle wo ich vor hab zu angeln


----------



## ricky9187 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*

noch letzte tipps am freitag ist es nähmlich soweit.
danke an alle die mir schon geholfen haben


----------



## mcfly19833 (22. August 2014)

*AW: Ebeltoft - ein Paradies für Küstenangler ???*



Pippa schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr auch |wavey:




kosten die wattwürmer 20 kronen das stück  oder wie soll mann das verstehen


----------

